
Pown.js – security testing an exploitation framework on top of Node.js and NPM - _pdp_
https://github.com/pownjs/pown
======
danjoc
Neat. Can I ask what it does? The Readme doesn't provide any examples.

~~~
_pdp_
It is early days but at the moment the following capabilities are available:

* Captcha cracker - based on tesseract.js * Responder - LLMNR spoofer - useful for hacking Windows network * Sock - essentially forwards packets over WebSocket with the ability to deconstruct HTTP session * Tips - get hacking tips from the command-line with offline and online support

The idea of Pown.js, unlike Metasploit, is to be more programatic and
decentralised so that modules can run standalone and development and debugging
is easier as modules will not directly depend on the entire framework.

We have already started work on TV hacking modules. We will be improving our
responder to support MDNS and NetBIOS-NS. We are also working on our proxy and
servers for imitate various protocols useful for putting together
sophisticated attacks with zero configuration. That goal at least.

Any contributions, ideas are more than welcome as nothing is set in stone at
the moment.

